# It is REAL...



## kingoftheamericas (May 22, 2021)

...I'VE BEEN THERE.

I even lit a small camp fire, although I did not spend the night.

"Bag End"

Within that link is the drone footage.

With the drone footage you can see the walkway out front, the front and back 'round' doors, and the chimney...WHERE IT SHOULD BE.



Rohan = the Real Horse Ranch Pasture


----------

